# Need to use StarToken on linux



## damien66 (Nov 1, 2012)

In order to use internet banking of Bank of India you have to download & install their software called StarToken. (An executable StarToken.exe) 

I just want to know if there is any way to get it to run on Ubuntu linux. I tried "Run with Wine" but I just get the circular (wait) mouse curser, then nothing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2012)

contact your bank as this a matter of banking security software.


----------

